# Keeping shark?



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

What are the rules on keeping shark? I tried to find them on my own but had no luck. I'm asking because I know someone who likes to eat them and I told him if it was legal I would bring him one back from my CALO trip coming up on the 18th. Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

NC DNR has exact rules, any tipper over 54 is legal, sharpnose of any size. Main 2 eating sharks you will encounter


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

I'd watch how long you handle them out of the water for photos too. Some DNR folks might consider it "possession" if you have them out too long. I've caught a few right in front of DNR folks, large sand tigers in particular, and didn't have an issue but they might look at it differently down there.


----------



## Thered300zx (Jan 22, 2018)

I was under the impression that keepers had to be over 54" and you could only take one per day.

Personally, I take special care to release all sharks, and release them as green as possible. Land sharkers already get a bad rap at most beaches, so I think we should be doing our part to be good stewards to the environment and beach-goers around us.

just my 2 cents


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Be certain of the shark you intend to keep. 

Sand Tigers are Federally protected and possession is illegal 
Dusky Sharks are also illegal to possess 

Black tips and Spinners are tasty and the limit is 54" to the fork in the tail.

I've never eaten a Bull Shark but they are legal to keep and 54" to the fork is legal

If you have a Smart Phone look up the App called Fish Rules.. download it and set it up... it's updated regularly


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

Like what was said before, Always check the DNR page for the state you are fishing because the DNR, NPR or USFWS don't usually care if you claim "I didn't know". Most sharks you catch are illegal, and if you ever clean a shark over 54 inches you will probably think twice the next time. if your buddy wants shark meat tell him to go to the fish market.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

mdsurffishing said:


> Like what was said before, Always check the DNR page for the state you are fishing because the DNR, NPR or USFWS don't usually care if you claim "I didn't know". Most sharks you catch are illegal, and if you ever clean a shark over 54 inches you will probably think twice the next time. if your buddy wants shark meat tell him to go to the fish market.


Cleaning one isn't that bad, use a razer knife with a hook blade to cut the skin. Saves your knife.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I've never caught a shark close to 54 as I never target them. My friend will probably go sharkless if I had to guess. He has plenty of experience cleaning them and claims the meat is fantastic. 

On a side note I plan on trying some cow nose ray this summer when I catch one while drum fishing the sound. I've also heard they were delicious. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Mumbo_Pungo said:


> Thanks for the help. I've never caught a shark close to 54 as I never target them. My friend will probably go sharkless if I had to guess. He has plenty of experience cleaning them and claims the meat is fantastic.
> 
> On a side note I plan on trying some cow nose ray this summer when I catch one while drum fishing the sound. I've also heard they were delicious. Anyone have experience with them?



Cownose are delicious. I kept one +or- 20lbs last year and filleted the meat off of the wings. Gave half to a buddy. It was really firm so I grilled it straight on the grate. Seasoned with apple cider vinegar, soy sauce, parsley, black pepper, garlic and paprika. After it came off I put a 1/2inch pad of butter on it to melt like I would with steak. Everyone that tried it really liked it.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Surfjunkie said:


> Mumbo_Pungo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the help. I've never caught a shark close to 54 as I never target them. My friend will probably go sharkless if I had to guess. He has plenty of experience cleaning them and claims the meat is fantastic.
> ...


I figure if it can pass for scallops at restaurants it can't be too bad.


----------



## psychodiagnostik (Jun 27, 2009)

When we were at CALO a few weeks ago we caught the heck out of dogfish, both smooth & spiny. I'm pretty sure there's no limit on them & there are plenty of recipes. Although it may be now a little late in the season for them, on FB Kure Pier page they were catching them here & there last week. 
Also, I do the shark tagging thing with NOAA, they send a nice color guide for all the sharks you're likely to catch & the federal regs. 

Personally I don't kill any shark except dogfish & skates unless I can help it... most large sharks reproduce slow, long gestations, & small broods.


----------



## beagle (Jun 9, 2009)

Because of the care required to make sure a shark tastes good, a calo trip is not the best time to keep one. Take up WAY too much cooler space.
If you don't bleed those right away and get on ice, not so good. They are one of the most "care needed" species of fish to keep good for the table.
2 cents.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

mumbo_pungo said:


> i figure if it can pass for scallops at restaurants it can't be too bad.


omg


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a simple agreement that I don't eat sharks and they don't eat me. If they decide to break that agreement, then it's fair game, but until then, I am more than happy to keep up my end of the deal.


----------

